# Cribbage Board



## Patrude (Aug 26, 2012)

[/size][/font][size=medium] I am on the second try with showing this photo. The cribbage board and embroidered slip case were made for a British Royal Air Force service man who our Son is serving with in the desert. The project started when he showed interest in a cribbage board we did up for our Son. This one is made with Padouk with a little touch of wood from his homeland, Ancient Bog Oak from Fens England. In appreciation for his service. My wife embroidered the slip case with the Rayal Air Force insignia and Flag. "we are not in this alone" our heartfelt thanks to him and to all those who stand by our side.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice gesture!  And you figured out the picture thing


----------

